# Just How Expensive is it to Eat out at Atlantis



## jojo777 (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you give me some examples of dining out at Harborside at Atlantis?

Are there places outside the resort that are reasonable and easy to get to?  

Is every restaurant within Atlantis $150+ for two people?

Is it safe to go outside the resort to dinner in the evening?

We always rent a car in Aruba, would you recommend renting a car for Harborside?

I have 7 people in my party, I'm worried from what I have read that we wont be able to afford to eat out and I really don't like to cook 3 meals on vacation.  We usually eat breakfast and lunch in and go out for dinner.  

We are used to Aruba prices, how much more should we expect?

Thanks

Jo-Ann


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 28, 2009)

jojo777 said:


> Can you give me some examples of dining out at Harborside at Atlantis?
> 
> Are there places outside the resort that are reasonable and easy to get to?
> 
> ...



Not all the restaurants are that pricey, but some are even more expensive. Carmine's is a good value restaurant, that serves food family style. Anthony's also has decent prices and is right across from the marina. If you go into town there are a bunch of reasonably priced places to eat. 

I would not recommend renting a car just for dinners.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 28, 2009)

You wont be in that much of a shock if you are used to Aruba prices. 
 I agree on Anthonys across the street which has good food and prices less than what most restaurants charge in Aruba. Carmines is also a good choice. We had three families of four and Carmines cost each family about $100 eating family style and eating very well.

Again, if your used to Aruba, dont worry about it. There are some restuarants that are much more but in general I'd say you are prepared.


----------



## mariawolf (Jun 28, 2009)

I second the recommendation for Carmines--especially with a large group as you can share and will likely even have leftovers. Anthonys is OK also--you can certainly eat at any of the buffets also. Marina Pizza and Murrays are on site and reasonable. One of my favorites is Bahamian club and they have a mixed grill for two that is about $100--don't order appetizers as you don't need them.
I have been going for 10 years and have never rented a car--take the ferry to town one day--it is $3 per person each way and grab a bite to eat in town--you may need to take a taxi back as it stops running around .


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 29, 2009)

We like Bimini Road (in the Marina).  Great conch fritters for $10 (or less)  ... lots of sandwiches in the $15 - $20 range and dinners in the $30 range.


----------



## Transit (Jun 29, 2009)

IF you check the atlantis website some of the menus are available online.


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 29, 2009)

As no one has addressed the car rental question I will mention that it will depend upon your comfort level of driving on the left side.  You might find you adjust quickly or it could prove to be stressful.  We enjoyed our dinner at Arawak Cay and would suggest a visit there for one of your dinners.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 29, 2009)

My personal experience is that they shovel so much food at you for the high prices they charge, once you get familiar with the restaurants it turns out they aren't so bad after all.  I ordered the lobster at Chopsticks and got 6 (SIX !!)  tails for $62.00 - which sounded high until I knew they were bringing me 6 tails!  Most restaurants, especially Carmine's, are reasonably priced once you know the portions and plan accordingly.  Four to six people can split one entree at Carmine's because they serve family style.  My wife and I could easily split a single entree at most of the restaurants, especially if you have a soup and/or an appetizer.  What I learned at Atlantis is to order as you go, and only order more if you want more.  Don't order your meal until you've had your appetizers.  The prices seem high, but when you see what you get, they aren't so bad.  Just order what you can comfortably EAT!  Or they will stuff you like a pig.  And DON"T GET THE MEAL PLAN unless you want to be STUFFED EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## jojo777 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone-all of this helps so much!

Appreciate the responses


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

we go down to the atlantis every tear and this is the first year we did NOT get the meal plan. not only did we save the extra pounds but we saved $2000. we ate at the hotel restaurants every night but only had salad or appetizer and main course and we all split 1 dessert. we were 7 people.


----------



## califgal (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wanted to add that in the Bahamas and especially at the Atlantis resort a 15% gratuity is added to everything...from a purchase at the gift shop to the walk up food stands by the pools.  Maybe you already know, but thought I'd mention it anyhow.


----------



## Chari910 (Aug 5, 2009)

We're going next month for the first time, staying at The Cove Atlantis. We get the meal plan.

Anyone can tell me about Mosaic restaurant? It's only available with the Cove/Gourmet Dining Plan but it didn't show availability when I tried to reserve it.


----------



## jarta (Aug 5, 2009)

Chari,   ...   Mosaic is a buffet place at the Cove.  Looks chic and is very trendy, but I thought the food was ordinary and even more overpriced for what you get than most other Atlantis/Harborside restaurants.

I much prefer the Mesa Grill at The Cove to Mosaic.  Mesa Grill runs about $100 per person for dinner (estimated price includes appetizers, entrees, 1 dessert shared by 2 and one drink apiece).  Mosaic runs about $80 for dinner and it's all you can eat.  Despite the ability to really chow down, Mesa Grill's food beats Mosaic's hands down.  Just thinking about Mesa makes my mouth water!

You are staying at The Cove and not Harborside and I do not know how you make reservations at The Cove.  The concierge at Harborside can get visitors into either restaurant during the week as long as you are not too picky about times and days.  The Harborside concierge desk also has a posted list of which restaurants are closed each day.  I can't believe that The Cove concierge desk would be less efficient.

Don't forget the Starbucks in the basement of The Point.  The Point is very close to The Cove and its Starbucks is more convenient and much closer to The Cove than the Starbucks at the Marina Shops.

One of the hardest restaurants to get a reservation at is Cafe Martinique.  I have not yet gotten in.  I have spoken to many people that have gotten in and rave about it.  Maybe December or next April.

IMO, the "sleeper" for lunch is the Clubhouse at the Ocean Club's golf course.  Very good sandwiches and salads for reasonable (for Atlantis) prices.  Also, a great view over the golf course.

Carmine's is good but doesn't take reservations for 4.  I think you need 6 or more to make a reservation.  People start lining up early in hopes of getting in hours later.

I'd stay away from the Ocean's Club's Dune restaurant.  Harborside concierge recommended it and made a reservation for us.  Very cool Asian decor and located down by the surf.  Huge prices and a menu with ambitious complexities that exceeded the talents of the cook staff.

To get to anything at the Bahamas Ocean Club (a very toney, quiet and exclusive place), you must take a shuttle to the Coral Towers and catch the shuttle bus with the interlocked OOs (runs every 45 or so minutes) to the Ocean Club.  Beautiful grounds.  Worth a look.  Here's a link.  http://www.oneandonlyresorts.com/flash.html

Enjoy!      ...   eom


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone have the email address for the concierge at HBR? I assume they can make dinner reservations via email, correct? If not, should I call? My upcoming trip to HBR this Fall is the first time I'm planning on dinner for our group, while my past visits I had no plans (which I prefer...). TIA!


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 5, 2009)

Ken, Kizzie has been dealing with my requests, her email is Kizzie.Rahming@starwoodvo.com 
Jarta, unless things have changed, there is a Starbucks (a very nice one) in the Cove.


----------



## heckp (Aug 6, 2009)

jarta said:


> Chari,   .
> To get to anything at the Bahamas Ocean Club (a very toney, quiet and exclusive place), you must take a shuttle to the Coral Towers and catch the shuttle bus with the interlocked OOs (runs every 45 or so minutes) to the Ocean Club.  Beautiful grounds.  Worth a look.  Here's a link.  http://www.oneandonlyresorts.com/flash.html
> 
> Enjoy!      ...   eom



If we stay at HRA do we have access to oneandonly resort then? Or only if we reserve at their restaurant?


----------



## jarta (Aug 6, 2009)

heckp,   ...   I have only been to the Ocean Club to eat at Dune and to eat at the Clubhouse several times.

There is a security gate to get into either.  If you are on the OO shuttle bus, it goes right through.  When we got on at the Coral Towers, nobody asked why we were going to the resort.  I'm not sure if you can walk in without showing a room key.  I doubt it.

The Ocean Club itself is down the road about 3/4 mile past the Beach Towers.  The golf course, surrounded by a very exclusive residential area, is separated from the hotel and another 3/4 mile (maybe less) past the Ocean Club.

We needed a reservation to eat at Dune.  We have not needed a golf tee time or a reservation to eat at the Clubhouse.  Sandwiches and salads ranged from about $10 to a high (by about $7) of about $30 for a wonderful grouper sandwich.

We did not try to crash the pool facilities at the Ocean Club.  So, I don't know if it's possible.  I doubt it would be appreciated.  And, if you are denied access, it might be 30-45 minutes waiting around for the next shuttle bus to take you back to the Coral Towers - or you could always pay for a cab.

The beach in front of the Ocean Club hotel is probably open to the public.  However, walking in from Atlantis is a hike.

The Ocean Club seems to me designed more for adults.  Kids are an after-thought.  The whole Ocean Club complex is much more unhurried (sedate?) than anything else on Paradise Island.  Yet, it's less than a mile from Atlantis.  Staying there could be a yawn :zzz:  , but it's quite a resort and worth taking a look around if you have the time and desire to get there.      ...   eom


----------



## jarta (Aug 6, 2009)

gary,   ...   My terminology was wrong.  Mind must be going.  lol!

I referred to The Reef (a condo/hotel project at Atlantis) as the Point (the outdoor snack bar at the Harborside pool).  http://www.theresidencesatatlantis.com/

Perhaps you meant The Reef (the condos) has the Starbucks.  I am unaware of an additional Starbucks at The Cove (the pure hotel).

But, both high-rise buildings (Reef and Cove) use the pool facilities at The Cove.   ...   eom


----------



## heckp (Aug 6, 2009)

jarta said:


> heckp,   ...   I have only been to the Ocean Club to eat at Dune and to eat at the Clubhouse several times.
> 
> There is a security gate to get into either.  If you are on the OO shuttle bus, it goes right through.  When we got on at the Coral Towers, nobody asked why we were going to the resort.  I'm not sure if you can walk in without showing a room key.  I doubt it.
> 
> ...



We did go for a walk one morning and walk pass th OO club. We did go and have pictures at the Versailles garden and Cloister. It was about 20 minutes walk from the beach tower. It was very quiet in that area.


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 6, 2009)

jarta said:


> gary,   ...   My terminology was wrong.  Mind must be going.  lol!
> 
> I referred to The Reef (a condo/hotel project at Atlantis) as the Point (the outdoor snack bar at the Harborside pool).  http://www.theresidencesatatlantis.com/
> 
> ...



I stand corrected, we were wondering around and didn't realize that we had gone from the Cove to the Reef.  So yours is not the only mind slipping away. 

You can wander the grounds (or at least we were allowed) at the One & Only.  We took the shuttle over and spent some time in the Versailles Gardens and Cloisters.  Also wandered back through the pool area.  However, as Hannah was blowing through, there were no guests around so maybe that is why we had access to the pool area.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 6, 2009)

calgarygary said:


> Ken, Kizzie has been dealing with my requests, her email is Kizzie.Rahming@starwoodvo.com



Thanks! [And this is filler info to meet the 10 character minimum required to post] :hysterical:


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 6, 2009)

Your welcome and thank you for the chuckle.


----------



## cherrysaw (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grocery store prices...*

I was just going through some things from my recent fabulous trip to Harborside when I found my receipt from City Market... some examples of food prices are:
Dole pineapple juice 48oz $2.29
Ocean Spray cran juice 64oz $5.79
Doz. eggs $3.74
Bag of pretzels $4.19
1/2 gal of milk $3.89
2 liter coke $2.19

Over at a duty free liquor store we spent:
bottle rum $10.76
Coors light bottles $2.40/ea.
Smirnoff raspberry bottles $2.55/ea.
Smirnoff Vodka $13.86/bottle

Hope this helps someone a little bit.
Sue


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 22, 2009)

One of the worst expenses is bottled water ...


----------



## oneohana (Oct 22, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> One of the worst expenses is bottled water ...



I bring a Britta pitcher.


----------



## cherrysaw (Oct 22, 2009)

*water*

We bought (3) gallons of water at $1.59/ea & (4) 20oz bottles of water that we could refill daily for $.79/ea so I didn't think that was too bad at City Market.
Sue


----------

